# Food Safety News - 08/17/2021



## daveomak.fs (Aug 17, 2021)

*Walmart, Aldi among retailers that received recalled raw, frozen chicken products linked to outbreak*
By News Desk on Aug 17, 2021 12:06 am
Federal officials have identified specific stores that sold recalled frozen, raw breaded chicken products. The products are associated with a Salmonella outbreak. At least 28 people across eight states have been confirmed infected in the Salmonella outbreak, according to information from the Centers for Disease Control and infection. Eleven patients have been so sick that... Continue Reading


*FSA looks at risks based on use-by date for freezing food*
By Joe Whitworth on Aug 17, 2021 12:05 am
There is little evidence to suggest a big change in microbial risk between freezing food on the use-by date compared to the day before, according to a review. Food Standards Agency (FSA) guidance states that consumers can freeze pre-packed food up to the use-by date and, once food has been defrosted, it should be consumed... Continue Reading


*The new reality of USDA catfish regulation*
By Dan Flynn on Aug 17, 2021 12:04 am
Not since April 30, 2014, when USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) obtained the primary regulatory oversight for catfish and catfish products from the Food and Drug Administration, have there been any victory laps. Domestic catfish farmers wanted USDA inspection as a strategy against their foreign competitors. But domestic catfish prices and production have not... Continue Reading


*Studies shine light on Irish E. coli infections, parasites in Peru*
By News Desk on Aug 17, 2021 12:03 am
Researchers have looked at patterns in sporadic Shiga toxin–producing E. coli (STEC) infections in Ireland. The Republic of Ireland often reports the highest annual incidence rates of STEC in the European Union. There is a high proportion of sporadic STEC infections and they are often associated with environmental exposures. Researchers investigated space and time patterns of STEC... Continue Reading


*Import alerts modified for shark fins, pig ears, various seafood commodities*
By News Desk on Aug 17, 2021 12:01 am
The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


*Hostess recalls hamburger and hot dog buns for possible Listeria and Salmonella risks*
By News Desk on Aug 16, 2021 04:42 pm
Hostess Brands LLC has recalled certain Hostess “Soft White Hamburger Buns” and “Soft White Hot Dog Buns” because of the potential for the products to be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes and Salmonella. Hostess Brands became aware of the potential contamination from its co-manufacturer, Best Harvest Bakeries, through Best Harvest Bakeries’ environmental monitoring program. Hostess Brands has... Continue Reading


----------

